
Joy of Computing – Daily Links from the Recurse Community - davidjnelson
https://joy.recurse.com
======
deepakkarki
For those interested in such curated links/articles, I run DiscoverDev -
[https://www.discoverdev.io/](https://www.discoverdev.io/)

I curate and tag about 8-10 interesting and high quality developer related
links every weekday. Been doing so for over a year and a half now, I believe
I've curated over 2500+ links :)

~~~
sytelus
You should consider putting this in github. Personal websites are always at
risk of getting lost eventually.

------
walterbell
As web search engines continue to decline (why?), we are reinventing
Yahoo/DMOZ curated indexes. Do any search engines use curated lists as a
signal of quality?

~~~
benj111
"why?"

Algorithmic search has it's limitations, it can only really give you what you
search for, and for something niche, the signal could be drowned out by the
mainstream noise.

I suppose HN could be replaced with a google search for "interesting tech(ish)
related things" I don't really think that would or could work though.

I'll also check the blog roll of interesting sites I find, because I don't
think they'd necessarily show up in a search.

I don't think web search is in decline though, or if it is, its down to the
walled gardens cutting off large parts of the web.

~~~
misterman0
>> Algorithmic search has it's limitations

Search engines were never just about algorithmic search. They were
search+recommend (what you'd call "AI" these days), but the most successfull
ones always turned recommend into advertising.

~~~
benj111
Agreed, its still algorithmic though.

To return to the Hacker News example, if I read whatever is at number 1 on the
front page of HN via a search engine, I don't think it would give 'you may
also like' recommendations to anything approximating the HN front page. They
would be things relevant to the article.

